# 8 Week Old Puppy Diet



## arielle (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi! Just brought home my 8 week old GSD and although the breeder gave me a bag of the food he was feeding them I do have a few questions? I am calling him in a few minutes to ask but I wanted to ask on here too so I could hear what you guys recommend. Most of the puppies I have gotten were 12 weeks or older... 8 weeks I just don't know about much!!









So first.. obviously its puppy food, but its dry and I am just curious, do you mix any water or anything with it when they are that young to make it softer? Call me stupid. I just don't know.

And how much and how often should I feed him?

Thanks for you time!!
~arielle


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

How was the pup eating at the breeders? at 8 weeks when I got my pup she was already on dry dog food.


----------



## arielle (Jan 3, 2009)

When I picked out my puppy they were 5 weeks and he was mixing it with milk I think? But I am like 99% sure that they are on dry food completely now. its just that last 1 percent that has me wondering??


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

I have read on here some pups go straight to RAW at 8 weeks, so I really dont think dry food would be a problem, But I am sure the others that know more will tune in soon.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

8wo pups can handle dry kibble just fine. Or you can add water and soak it a bit for it to be softer. Totally up to you. The pup may have a preference for one over the other, but he's perfectly capable of eating and digesting it soaked or dry.


----------



## arielle (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks!! I really appreciate the insight. Sorry if I seemed rather dumb about it. But I thought better to ask then worry if I was doing the right thing!!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

I like to soak it for just a little bit (no more than a minute) in warm water.. Some pups gobble up the dry and don't know how full their belly is until they drink water.. I think soaking it makes pup more aware of quantity needed to satisfy hunger..


----------



## arielle (Jan 3, 2009)

I soaked it in a bit of water and he has just been nibbling all throughout the day. I wish I could just feed him at one time but every time I went to feed him he only ate a couple of bites. Maybe its just because he needs to get adjusted still!! Is it bad for them to nibble all day? Its maybe better to try to just feed them at one time.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I'd try feeding 3 times a day at 8 weeks.









I prefer to not free feed, when that young it really helps with potty training to feed on a schedule - that helps create a potty schedule!!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Feeding him carrots could also make it so he isn't huingry for his FOOD.


----------

